# Feeding an underweight yearling



## sms (23 June 2010)

My warmblood colt is just one and his condition is causing me concern. This is the first foal I've bred and I'm concerned about how ribby he is looking.  He is lively and coat in lovely condition but every rib is showing. We moved him to better grazing as ours was poor over winter (although he had adlib good hay) but in 6 weeks no improvement. Seen Vet who agreed he was poor looking although not emaciated and have dung and blood samples taken. Feeds increased to 3 a day of Alfafa A Oil, stud cubes and suregrow. He is on  max recommended amounts on the packet which is alot but he is eating it all. Blood tests show a discrepancy in Liver enzymes so further blood taken but these show no real cause for concern.  Sorry to be a bit vague but I've just this week got out of hosp following emergency hysterectomy so not perhaps on the ball as much as I should be.  Vet does not seem overly concerned but said if I wanted, next thing is to do absorption tests to see if prob is with his gut.  His dam had a huge worm burden when I got her and I've struggled to get it under control. On his last worming he passed worms even though he has been wormed in a schedule so I'm terrified he has lasting damage due to early worm burden.
He weighs 280kg and is I guess 14h, sorry can't measure at moment. Sorry to ramble but wondered if anyone had any advice on feed that may work for him? I will phone feed companies but its always good to hear others experiences especially as I'm  housebound at the moment! Any advice greatfully received.


----------



## Simsar (23 June 2010)

Have an egg count done and try phoning Dodson and Horrell, don't think this horse needs suregrow and stud cubes.  Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Maesfen (23 June 2010)

First of all, don't panic, it won't do your recovery any good at all and won't help the problem either.  You've taken the first steps and it will take time to see any improvement as you're not only feeding something that's poor, it's also growing too so will take that much more out of him.  It sounds like he had a bit of a hard winter if he only had hay, so he has a lot of catching up to do, it's a long process.
If I was in your position,  I would be giving him something like natural yoghurt or Pink Powder to help line the stomach and help with the bacteria.  I'd keep him on the Suregrow but I'd add rolled oats, some soaked Barley Rings and sugar beet too along with as much forage as he can eat, plus good grazing and company of course.  I add Brewers Yeast to everything I feed anyway but If I had to use a supplement although you shouldn't need to if you're feeding recommended levels, I would use Kossolian; it's an oldie but very effective for something so down in the duldrums and very good for youngstock anyway.  You could do worse than give him some Guinness too, it's full of iron and they usually love it but introduce it slowly, less than half a glass once a day (you can drink the rest, it'll do you good too!)
While it's not a perfect diet, it should help him start to gain weight which is the main objective for now; once he's picked up then you can adapt it to suit better.  I would be having him blood tested regularly too to see if that can pick anything up which might be stopping his progress.
Good luck, I do hope you can turn him around, it's amazing how much damage a wormy mare can pass on, which seems to be the case in spite of your best efforts.  Hope you feel better soon too and do let us know how he goes.


----------



## sms (24 June 2010)

Thankyou ! He was fed hard feed through Winter as well just wasn't very clear about it in my post! Grazing has improved and will improve again tomorrow when he moves to a different field. Yes he does have company all the time but good point! I'll pick up some barley rings and sugarbeet today. I've never heard of Kassolian but no doubt a google will find it! Thank you so much!


----------



## pink_princess (24 June 2010)

My filly had a liver problem last year, she was very underweight and no matter how much feed she ate she struggled to put weight on, but is now under control - baileys are fantastic with feed advise, I agree she should be on pink powder or something like that, I used Sugar beet, baileys number 1 and stud balancer. Also find Milk thistle fantastic for the liver. But if she is a big girl she will go through a lanky stage.


----------



## Simsar (24 June 2010)

Sorry missed the egg count you'd had done.  I don't agree with all these addatives, especially if the liver test was inconclusive.  Just try and get as much fibre into the horse as poss Little and often, this will take a good six weeks.  My TB yearling has leisure mix and hay and is out at grass, and she looks pretty good.  Please don't feed to much protein its not good IMHO.


----------



## Simsar (24 June 2010)

Sorry just to add, if you feed good enough feed you shouldn't need to many extra's.  Keep us posted.


----------



## CBFan (24 June 2010)

I too am NOT a fan of lots of protein. Some babies do look very worse for wear when they are growing as they tend to grow more upwards than outwards. feeding them lots of protein is only exacerbating the problem as it encourages them to grow. FAST. This could lead to far worse problems than just looking ribby.

I  would simply feed a good quality fibre based diet with a vitamin and mineral supplement added. If he has only been on good grass for a short time, his condition will not come on overnight. It can take months as firstly his system has to adjust to the good grass before it can start to work efficiently.

I fed my boy hi-fi lite, high fibre cubes and speedi beet in relatively small quantities with add lib hay and he went from looking like an RSPCA case to a show quality youngster in the space of 4 months. It does take time and sometimes the simple things are best.


----------



## Rollin (24 June 2010)

I am a bit old fashioned.  If worm burden is rulled out imo nothing works like good spring grass.

Feed wise I use these for weight gain.  Baileys No 1, cooked barley and good quality oil, linseed is my preferred but only introduce a spoon at a time to begin with.


----------

